# Oomph



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, always liking to try new things, I bought one of these for my son using the 15% discount code currently available. Liked what I saw so ordered one for me, which turned up this morning along with a couple of bags from Rave. I am sure I have read that for brewed you do not need to rest so the caffeinated Colombia la Bonanza was opened, promising me Blackcurrant/raw Honey and Chocolate.

I made the brew using 25 gms. The USP with oomph is that it brews 4 times faster than a caffetiere, so grinds in, water added, wait till the water reaches a certain point on the inner tube, add a bit more and plunge.

I used freshly boiled water and waited about 5 minutes before starting to drink. I think in future since it will be home based I might just pour it into a mug as that is easier! Not sure about the flavours on the tasting notes but on the scale of drink it or sink it, I drank and enjoyed it though the best flavours were as it cooled right down.

Are they good value? Do not know. They certainly are simple to use, pretty robust and am looking forward to using it again.


----------



## MildredM (Feb 13, 2017)

Good endorsement indeed.


----------



## fatboyslim (Sep 29, 2011)

dfk41 said:


> Well, always liking to try new things, I bought one of these for my son using the 15% discount code currently available. Liked what I saw so ordered one for me, which turned up this morning along with a couple of bags from Rave. I am sure I have read that for brewed you do not need to rest so the caffeinated Colombia la Bonanza was opened, promising me Blackcurrant/raw Honey and Chocolate.
> 
> I made the brew using 25 gms. The USP with oomph is that it brews 4 times faster than a caffetiere, so grinds in, water added, wait till the water reaches a certain point on the inner tube, add a bit more and plunge.
> 
> ...


Easy to clean if limited access to a sink?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

fatboyslim said:


> Easy to clean if limited access to a sink?


only cleaned it once, with access to a sink......I am certain without a sink it might be a little harder but you could always pop to the gents and pull the chain!


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

I have one of these. I've been using it for a couple of months. I find it really easy to use (seems to be pretty forgiving when it comes to grind), easy to clean, though you do need a sink, and produces a decent cup of coffee for little effort. Only complaint I have is that if decanting into a cup, which I tend to do, the lid leaks when pouring. Other than that, can't fault it.


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Beth71 said:


> I have one of these. I've been using it for a couple of months. I find it really easy to use (seems to be pretty forgiving when it comes to grind), easy to clean, though you do need a sink, and produces a decent cup of coffee for little effort. Only complaint I have is that if decanting into a cup, which I tend to do, the lid leaks when pouring. Other than that, can't fault it.


Unscrew it!


----------



## Beth71 (Jan 4, 2017)

dfk41 said:


> Unscrew it!


Yeah, fair point


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

brews 4 times faster?! what magic is this?


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

no idea.......i believe most things people tell me........but, the inventor quite clearly says that 1.30 mins is usually long enough. thats what I did and the result, with a light bean I have never had before was well drinkable!


----------



## Sparki (Jun 27, 2017)

Ordered myself one of these yesterday hopefully here tomorrow, I've been happy with my areopress for years but this was shiny I'll report back on my thoughts


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Well, I upped the dose to 35 gms and tried stirring the bloom at the 30 second mark, left it another minute before plunging and it made a big difference. I like a stronger cuppa and for me, we are getting there now


----------



## Sparki (Jun 27, 2017)

First try with it tonight, overall very impressed the only negative its not leak proof other than that the coffee is lovely, 10 second stir after bloom for 20 seconds i left it 1.20 for plunge bang on first time for me very impressed.

I will see how it fares in work tomorrow but up to now it has the potential to replace my aeropress which I can't quite believe still early days yet.


----------



## MrSmartepants (Aug 3, 2020)

Sorry to resurrect an old thread, but I thought I would chime in and say that I still own my Oomph and it makes a decent cup while traveling.

The only problem with mine is that the flip-top lid leaks when decanting into a cup/mug and the plastic lugs that the filter assembly latches onto are starting to show stress cracks but nothing has broken yet.


----------

